# your guilty pleasure build



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

the jones bike... got a lot of riding to do this summer


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So, would it still be guilty if you rode it more than your other bikes?

My guilty pleasure was a Ti muni frame and Ti hub, totally blinged out.

These days I just buy for the geometry and suspension tech, my partd are midlin.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

singlesprocket said:


> the jones bike... got a lot of riding to do this summer
> 
> View attachment 1054739


Which frame are these goodies getting bolted onto? Should be loads of fun.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

this frame:

Jones Steel Diamond Frame with Unicrown Fork - Jones Bikes

not with that fork though...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

the wheel set i will be using is pretty neat. derby am 29er rims 35mm wide and 2.35 tires on 14g db "dt" spokes and brass nipples ... :cornut:






tubeless


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

After building all of my own mountain bikes since 2003 (two Karate Monkeys, Sugar 293, two Salsa Dos Niners, two Niner JET 9s, and one Niner RIP 9) it's time to let somebody else do the build for me.:thumbsup:

My current guilty pleasure builds have been narrowed down to one of these two which I am dearly interested in...

Yeti ASRc https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Niner RKT 9 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's mine. It has successfully re-stoked my climbing passion (as well as my jumping/dh confidence.)


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Knolly Warden with full XTR build, DB Inline, and Marzocchi 350 NCR. In a perfect world I would get the carbon version and maybe some carbon wheels. I am having so much fun on this bike though, I have no complaints.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Skooks said:


> Knolly Warden with full XTR build, DB Inline, and Marzocchi 350 NCR. In a perfect world I would get the carbon version and maybe some carbon wheels. I am having so much fun on this bike though, I have no complaints.


Good looking bike and it sounds like it is a blast to ride. I'm sure the carbon version would be a little lighter.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's mine. Already had a regular fat bike and a perfectly functional 26er dually, but then came across this new-used Khan frame and jumped. Versatile, fun and can do it all.

In 27.5+ mode


In full fat mode


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My bikes are all pleasure, no guilt--cycling is my only (expensive) hobby, I have no kids, mortgage is paid off, why not have nice bikes?


----------

